# My work dog loves the hose



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

*....*

....


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I was pissed when i posted this its on my you tube if u wanna see......she sure loves the hose


----------

